# Root OTA 5.5.893 aka ROTA893



## realbbb

Anyone apply Full 5.5.893 FXZ and lost root? Yeah, me too!

Here is a Root Method for the Offical 5.5.893.

This has been crafted to carry over Root to 5.9.901 (tested stock rooted 55893 to 59901 via update).

1) Unzip contents of http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/ROTA893.ZIP
2) Inside ROTA893 directory is runmebbb.bat
3) Close yours eyes and take a nap.
4) Wake UP!

Easy rooting toolkit (v3.0bbb)
created by DooMLoRD

BioniCfied (silent C Mod) by realBBB for 5.5.893

using exploit zergRush (Revolutionary Team)
Credits go to all those involved in making this possible!
---------------------------------------------------------------
[*] This script will:
(1) roots 5.5.893 Bionic by oldschool zergRush (17 Oct)
(2) installs Busybox (1.19.0)
(3) installs SU files (binary: 3.0.3.2 and apk: 3.0.7)
(4) installs Minimal 43V3R Root by BBB
(5) Allows root carry through to 5.9.901
[*] Before u begin: 
(1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device
(2) enable "USB DEBUGGING"
from (Menu\Settings\Applications\Development)
(3) enable "UNKNOWN SOURCES"
from (Menu\Settings\Applications)
(4) [OPTIONAL] increase screen timeout to 10 minutes
(5) connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC
(6) skip "PC Companion Software" prompt on device
---------------------------------------------------------------

Happy New Years!

BBB
Running with Clogs.


----------



## realbbb

Concerned about 43V3R Root security?

Save as N3V3R.BAT


Code:


<br />
@echo --- Removing 43V3R root<br />
@files\adb push files\mount_ext3.bak /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh<br />
@echo --- correcting ownership<br />
@files\adb shell "chown root.shell /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh"<br />
@echo --- correcting permissions<br />
@files\adb shell "chmod 755 /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh"<br />

Save in ROTA893 directory. Next to runmebbb.bat. Run it.

BBB
RU LOOK N @Me?


----------



## cvo515

Will this work on a mac?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## realbbb

cvo515 said:


> Will this work on a mac?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Nope.

BBB
Sleeping in the trunk.


----------



## moset

Link is broken for me. Can I use the latest	FXZ to get to 893 from unrooted 901 then root with this?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb

moset said:


> Link is broken for me. Can I use the latest FXZ to get to 893 from unrooted 901 then root with this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Link works for me. Yes. Roots fxz.

BBB
Sometimes lost in madness.


----------



## moset

Got it. Thanks again.
Soon see, fingers crossed again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moset

But if i'm on 901 can I FXZ back to 893? 
Last word it had not been confirmed.
Any update on that?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb

moset said:


> But if i'm on 901 can I FXZ back to 893?
> Last word it had not been confirmed.
> Any update on that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Oops.. edit.. Yes. fxz to 55893 and keeps root onto 59901.

ROTA893 only works on 893.

IF using rsd.. edit xml file to remove cdt.bin line. It will cause fail during flash otherwise. Optional -You could try removing erase lines except erase cache. Need that one. find my post with modified xmls.

BBB
Love of Loves


----------



## rjd

I just tried this, coming from 893 ota unrooted. It seemed to work fine with no errors but when an app(bionic bootstrap, rom manager only ones ive tried) request su, they are denied.

Im trying it again now. Any ideas on what might cause this?


----------



## realbbb

rjd said:


> I just tried this, coming from 893 ota unrooted. It seemed to work fine with no errors but when an app(bionic bootstrap, rom manager only ones ive tried) request su, they are denied.
> 
> Im trying it again now. Any ideas on what might cause this?


This root only works on 55893. If it is not working on your setup. I question how stock your phone is. As this will not correct for other filesystem changes.

BBB
Questions are like stones. Stone me!


----------



## TauntingBull

realbbb said:


> This root only works on 55893. If it is not working on your setup. I question how stock your phone is. As this will not correct for other filesystem changes.
> 
> BBB
> Questions are like stones. Stone me!


BBB --- This will root a completely VZ stock never before rooted 5.5.893.... correct?


----------



## skyroket

This is the "Zergrush" root that everyone was calling "4ever root" back when we were all installing leaked OTAs and some people lost their root on 5.6.893 and 5.7.893. Why doesn't this replace all currently known Bionic rooting methods for every build version?


----------



## crpeck

cvo515 said:


> Will this work on a mac?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


This will http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38521968/MotoRooter-1.4.zip







- an updated MotoRooter... I put the new zerg in it a couple of weeks ago... Just use option 2 to root and foreverroot your bionic.


----------



## TauntingBull

crpeck said:


> This will http://dl.dropbox.co...oRooter-1.4.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - an updated MotoRooter... I put the new zerg in it a couple of weeks ago... Just use option 2 to root and foreverroot your bionic.


So this is a MAC only file? Cant be used on PCs?


----------



## crpeck

TauntingBull said:


> So this is a MAC only file? Cant be used on PCs?


This is a Mac/Linux only version of R3L3AS3D, (I renamed it to MotoRooter for the Mac/Linux to avoid confusion), it's updated with the new zerg to root. The restore, etc, pieces are not up to date with the just released Bionic images yet. It should root a Bionic though.


----------



## realbbb

TauntingBull said:


> BBB --- This will root a completely VZ stock never before rooted 5.5.893.... correct?


Yes.

BBB
Complexities are my specialties.


----------



## realbbb

skyroket said:


> This is the "Zergrush" root that everyone was calling "4ever root" back when we were all installing leaked OTAs and some people lost their root on 5.6.893 and 5.7.893. Why doesn't this replace all currently known Bionic rooting methods for every build version?


zergRush is not 43V3R root. 43V3R root is a mod for mount_ext3.sh to include a few commands to take back root access; if taken by unroot procedures.

There are different versions of zergRush. Actually new zergRush versions do not work on 893, though they still work on 886. This older version of zergRush works on 893. Newer is not always better.

I put it together with Doomlords script because he covers all bases with permissions and ownership that most of these release root and other root methods do not cover. Making root *stick* better.

BBB
My 1 cent.


----------



## realbbb

crpeck said:


> This will http://dl.dropbox.co...oRooter-1.4.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - an updated MotoRooter... I put the new zerg in it a couple of weeks ago... Just use option 2 to root and foreverroot your bionic.


Read my last post about zergRush versions. Newer is not always better.

BBB
Try my TerranRush!


----------



## TauntingBull

realbbb said:


> This root only works on 55893. If it is not working on your setup. I question how stock your phone is. As this will not correct for other filesystem changes.
> 
> BBB
> Questions are like stones. Stone me!


BBB --- U R DA MAN!
Thanks alot for this tool Bro! It worked like a charm! I rooted a complete stock 5.5.893 in under 2 minutes! Hell, it gives you intructions before you start as well!
This was AWESOME!









MODS --- Please make this a sticky!


----------



## TauntingBull

rjd said:


> I just tried this, coming from 893 ota unrooted. It seemed to work fine with no errors but when an app(bionic bootstrap, rom manager only ones ive tried) request su, they are denied.
> 
> Im trying it again now. Any ideas on what might cause this?


Are you complete VZ stock 5.5.893? I am, and it worked like a charm for me. Do you get the SU app after running the tool?


----------



## R-1 Rider

Worked perfectly for me. Thanks for all of your efforts.


----------



## marleyinoc

Yeah... I think I thanked this already on PC but thank you a ton for this and return to path work... And everything...

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## crpeck

realbbb said:


> Read my last post about zergRush versions. Newer is not always better.
> 
> BBB
> Try my TerranRush!


LOL - I didn't realize it was an older version - I have the exact same zergRush as you (just did a md5sum on them to compare), I ripped mine from P3droid's 1-click-exploit.zip when I redid Motorooter last month. I and others have tested it with 5.5.893 and it roots & forever root's fine ( i also put the cleanup of /data/local/tmp in my script - that was such a hassle, zerg should just have that in the code to overwrite the files if they're there).


----------



## realbbb

TauntingBull said:


> Are you complete VZ stock 5.5.893? I am, and it worked like a charm for me. Do you get the SU app after running the tool?


Yes.

BBB
Sweet sauce.


----------



## marleyinoc

realbbb said:


> Yes.
> 
> BBB
> Sweet sauce.


Thx.
________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## djr4x4

Can this be stickied for other users to see incase the other ways of root does not work for them???


----------



## gusmanchu

Worked for me great!


----------



## striker85

BBB, made an account just to say AWESOME WORK!!


----------



## babari5

Thanks for this! Now can I just download the .zip update for .901 and push it using the stock recovery screen?


----------



## juicy

Holy crap, from eclipse 2.0 to a bootloop from the pathsaver to 886 to ota 593 then rooted then updated to 901 hahahaha. What a night. You sir are a lifesaver


----------



## sporter69

could someone please post a step by step for dummies on how to do this rooting thing.
please include each step as you would do it and tell all programs I will need to do it.

Thank You.


----------



## kschang

You are "da man"! I tried 43V3R Root and the OneClickRoot, both of which failed on 893 OTA. I now have root back! Yeah!


----------



## mudfoot

BBB I did the root OTA 55893 worked like a charm...thanks great job. My system is still saying .893 how do i get to .901?

Once again Thanks


----------



## ruck0loc0

juicy said:


> Holy crap, from eclipse 2.0 to a bootloop from the pathsaver to 886 to ota 593 then rooted then updated to 901 hahahaha. What a night. You sir are a lifesaver


Funny... the SAME thing happened to me except I didn't go back to 901 lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## pikalolo

First time I've ever joined a forum and, of course, commented. I lost root when I ota'd to .893 and followed quite a few links and videos to try get it back. That I actually ota'd it tells you what a dufus I am. Duh. Finally, out of desperation, I used RSD lite, becasue I have successfully used this method to go back to factory specs since the first droid came out. I Bricked my phone. First time. I've had the first droid, the incredible, the X, and now the Bionic, which was currently stuck on the flash screen. I warrantied it out and have been on pc for a few hours trying to find something that will root my "certified like new" replacement .893 without having to flash backward. Let me just say you're a genius. Thank you very much.


----------



## jamescarnahan

I lol'd so many time during the patch NIce starcraft stuff love it


----------



## juicy

mudfoot said:


> BBB I did the root OTA 55893 worked like a charm...thanks great job. My system is still saying .893 how do i get to .901?
> 
> Once again Thanks


Boot into the. Stock bootloader, both volume keys down and power, then install update from sd, I think that's what it says, then choose the 901 update from there. If you downloaded the huge pathsaver file, you should have the 901 update in there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## idivorceyou

Like many of us, I bricked my bionic many many times and went back to stock, yada yada, and could have used this!

My friend just got a Bionic and I am trying to steer her down an easy path for her stock .893 phone. This looks like it, but I want to know what else she'll need aside from this.

this loads the 901update to the sd, right?
does this install clockwork mod? bootstrapper?

looks like an excellent piece of work. thank you.


----------



## CellZealot

This should definitely be stickied and everyone that uses it should be sure to also use the Thanks button to show appreciation for realbbb's work...it helps!


----------



## Rezidude

idivorceyou said:


> Like many of us, I bricked my bionic many many times and went back to stock, yada yada, and could have used this!
> 
> My friend just got a Bionic and I am trying to steer her down an easy path for her stock .893 phone. This looks like it, but I want to know what else she'll need aside from this.
> 
> this loads the 901update to the sd, right?
> does this install clockwork mod? bootstrapper?
> 
> looks like an excellent piece of work. thank you.


All that ROTA893 will do is give you root privileges on your Bionic, it does not provide the update901 zip or the bootstrapper apk file. You will need to grab that separately from another thread on here. Or you can snatch the update901.zip file from this link http://www.mediafire...nfd452ztzzfugum or its included in the Bionic Path Saver download at this link http://www.multiupload.com/Z46KBVQZUM. And the bootstrapper apk file is located at this address http://dl.cvpcs.org/...icBootstrap.apk. You can apply the update then the boot strapper or vice versa they don't effect each other since you apply the 901 update from stock recovery and not from cwm. All the boot strapper allows you to do is apply a custom rom, which i recommend the new Eclipse version located here http://www.eclipsero...c.php?f=20&t=44. But you will need to apply the update901 and boot strapper before thinking about a custom rom for the sparkles and dazzles to polish it off.


----------



## mudfoot

juicy said:


> Boot into the. Stock bootloader, both volume keys down and power, then install update from sd, I think that's what it says, then choose the 901 update from there. If you downloaded the huge pathsaver file, you should have the 901 update in there
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I got it.....901 and still rooted
Thanks


----------



## junksecret

In the instructions "before you start" it says "(1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device". Is this something different than the Motorola drivers and if so, where do I get them and how do I install them?

Thanks


----------



## mudfoot

I just got an OTA update .902. I am rooted with this Root OTA 5.5.893 aka ROTA893. Im on .901. Anybody know if i can install this OTA .902 and keep root?


----------



## pikalolo

I used ROTA893 to root. I just installed the OTA, after clicking "install later" quite a few times. I've retained root, I repeat, I have reatained root.


----------

